# My ramblings



## fuzzylittlewabbit (Oct 8, 2011)

First ill start with how i got into rabbits. Well I first started out with guinea pigs in 2006. My aunt had two piggies for three years. She cared for them but not really the proper way. I ended taking them. Shortly after having them one of the girls passed ebnoy. I found a friend, Jazz, for the other, smores. Then i brought home Lola and Smores passed away months after. It was Lola and Jazz for about a year or so. Then my aunt got two more pigs from a neighbor. She only took the cause she felt sorry. So after a couple of months my mom told me we were going to take the other two pigs from my aunt. I named them tinkerbelle and stella. 2009 my Lola passed. I also rehomed Stella and tink. 2010 a friend gave me her pig cinnamon and my bf's mom gave me her two in july, she was 7 years old.. So i had 5 pigs. Jazz, Cinnamon, Coco and Puff. But on thanksgiving Cinnamon become sick and passed away. Then in July my bf, who has a friend that owned a pet store, had a bunch of bunnyâs and was showing him them. My bf sent me pictures of malachi. I was like, I WANT HIM!!! LOL And thatâs how I got into bunnyâs. Early this year my beloved Jazz pass away at 6 years old. I had coco and puff, but with jazzâs passing I needed a break from pigs. I rehomed them and I have focused all of my time into buns. This spring I found Brittany, her pervious ownerâs son was given Brittany as he was going though chemo. Which he passed away and his parents werenât able to give Brittany all of the attention she needed. She was with another bun. At the tme I wasnât sure if it was boy or girl she was with. But now I know. Cause on 4th of July she had 6 babies. One didnât make it and passed a couple of days later. Then a week later I found one off by its self, he was very cold. I warmed him up and put him back with the rest. By the end of the night he had passed as well. The rest of Brittanyâs crew has done well. My bf and I found homes for them. One went to his boss who had loss her rabbit awhile ago. One went to a friend that works at a store we have been going to for the past 12 years. The only girl went a couple that I found on craigslist, they had house bunnies before. And my Bf took one.

Brittany







Malachi


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey they are very,very cute. Welcome to the forum. You sound like you have had quite the adventure with your animals. Your own private rescue operation. Good for you!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 9, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Your bunny's are beautiful, I look forwad to hearing more about their adventures and seeing more pictures.


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks.  

Not much has happen since i last posted. Which is good. Its gotten a lot cooler out now as well very windy. To windy for me to be out let alone the buns to be out. Bummed about that. Miss Brittany is no longer throwing her food bowl around and and having food fly everywhere. lol 

Malachi loves his stuff animal, a dog. Everyone in the house has seen him throw his puppy in the air and catch it on his back. While he does little hops around in his cage. lol He does the same thing to a rope toy hes has and he loves to hold things in his month and hop around. Haven't been able to get it on video yet. He is such a character. 

Binky, Malachi & Brittany's son is a character too.He lives with my BF. He LOVES to climb things. One time a couple weeks ago we left his room, for 10 mins, and shut the door, to get some branches from the apple tree he has. When we got back we couldn't find him. :? Well then we heard something on his shelves and guess who was eye level with us. Binky. lol I told my BF that im glad hes yours. lol Also one night my BF was playing on hes PS2 and had Binky out running around, like normal, Binky runs up to the cord on the controller and grabs the label that is on it and starts to pull on it to run off with it. We're like :shock: BINKY NO!!! It was just random. lol Now he makes sure all cords are away from binky. 

My BF has a bunch of snakes, tortoises and turtles. He would always tease me, how fuzzy creatures are snake food. Til he got Malachi for me. Then he fell in love with him. Then we got Brittany, he fell in love again. Well she had babies,ether from the bun she was with or somehow from mr. Malachi, and he had to keep one. lol Though im thinking malachi is daddy cause all of the babies looked like a mixture and have temperaments of both Brittany and Malachi. Sneaky bunny. Though Brittany did like to break out quite a bit when i first got her. hmmm

Binky plays with the tortoises. Their so funny to watch. Though one of the tortoises, Mel, loves to tastes things. Including Binky's tail. Binky has now learned to keep an eye on Mel. Poor thing. 


*Warning Baby Overload*
Brittany had 6 babies on 4th of july. One passed after a couple of days. And its twin passed about a week later. Each baby had a twin not completely identical but close.



When they were baby babies






















A little bigger


















Binky. He was the only one with a white nose.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 22, 2011)

What a cute bunch of baby bunny's!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 23, 2011)

Just love the baby pics. :inlove:


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. I know its been awhile again. I have sad news. My beautiful Alice and wonderland rabbit, Malachi passed away in December. A small growth started growing on the side of his jaw. Our efforts failed and he passed. I still have Brittany the dutch that came to me in may. And my Bf still has Binky. The son of Brittany and Malachi. He has gotten big. Not as big as Malachi, a little smaller. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGAIHubP4bw&feature=related]Video of binky eating a orange[/ame]

Binky at chirstmas time


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 20, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences to the loss of your Sweet Malachi.

Hoping tears turn into sweet memories for both you and your BF.

Enjoy Binky and Brittney. 

K


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (May 4, 2012)

Not much has been going on with the buns. Which is a good thing. 
Here are some updated pictures of Binky. Brittany does not like the camera at all and just sits there. lol So her pictures aren't as exciting as Brittany. 


[align=center]


Laying eggs(Pooping)







Yoga.





Teasing the snakes.





Watching T.v. after destroying paper bags. 





Snuggle time with dad.





Photo time!





Running.





Let me out.





I'm sexy and i know it.





Rip up paper!!!!


There are more to come of Mr. Binky.... lots more. 


[/align] [align=center]Here is Miss Brittany
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]Her new cage bottom. It is purple to match the grids. 
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]Pouting at me for nail trimming and cage cleaning
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]Telling me to go away. Still pouting.
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]Action shot!
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]Time outside.
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]

[/align]


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

:hearts:


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (Aug 30, 2012)

So its been awhile again. Binky and Brittany are doing good. Here are some recent pictures of the buns. 

Brittany





















Binky


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (Feb 6, 2013)

Alright i know its been awhile. :bunny17: Oops. Since the last time i posted here, between me and my BF we have 4 bunnies. Binky and Brittany are doing well. I only have Brittany living with me. The BF has the other 3. Brittany is still a diva. Hopefully me and her will have our own room again and i can leave her out more. I feel bad that i cant leave her out as much as i would like.:grumpy: 

Anyways with the BF, Binky has grown into a handsome boy. Soon to be snipped. :duel Loves to give kisses to everyone who will pet him. 

The bf(who never cared to much about lops)back in December went to a pet expo to get reptile supplies and came back with a 7 week old mini lop. He named her as Super Fluffy Cuteness AKA Cuteness. :bunnyheart

Then in January a friend of his re-homed Mario, a neutered blue harlequin male of 5yrs to my bf also. :bunnyheart They couldn't give him enough one on one time. And since the bf gives the buns plenty of free time, it made since for Mario to live with them. 

Mario and Cuteness are getting along fine. Though sometimes Mario will nip at her when she is being a spaz. :bunny17: Binky seems to be getting along with everyone through bars. But soon he will be off to the vet. And then Cuteness once she is old enough. I'm planning on having Brittany spayed also this year. So lots of vet this year.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 7, 2013)

Have enjoyed reading about your bunnies so far. Brittany and Binky are lovely and good to hear you´ve got some more, hope you post pics. 

They look so laid back with you, I love the one of Binky splayed out watching the TV. He was missing the bowl of popcorn lol. 

I´ll keep looking here for more news.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

Aww, what cute bunnies you have!


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you. I'll be posting more pictures of them later on tonight.


----------

